# Just picked up a Gary Fisher Marlin - your thoughts



## jarviz (May 15, 2013)

Okay so I'm new on this site and know almost absolutely nothing about bikes except how to ride them. I do know that Gary Fisher's are supposedly sound bikes, especially for an entry level, and I picked up this used one for $200 at my LBS. I've had some experience with the owner and he seemed like a pretty honest guy. I gave it a test spin around the block and it felt good. 

The bike had some parts upgraded and still looks like it's in great condition especially for its age. 

So I come to you guys for your thoughts on the pick-up. I would definitely like some inputs on the parts. The Owner said the derailleurs, seat, gears (24-speed), and handlebar were upgraded. I pretty much attached a pic for all the parts that had a label or a name on it. If anybody can provide some insight on whether or not these are decent parts and your opinion on the overall setup, that would be great. Also, I can't tell if this is a 97 or a 99 year. Apparently the sticker on the frame says its a 97-99. what does that mean? And is $200 a good price or did I get robbed? 

Thanks


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Bike Blue Book says it is probably 2000 and stock would be worth 116 currently.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd say you got a pretty good deal. The Deore XT shifting stuff is very sturdy, I've used their stuff for years on one of my bikes, and even though bits fall off, they still work great. It's got a riser bar, points in my book.

The fork's a little meh, the tires are a little skinny/street-y and the brakes aren't disc, but I still think you will be happy with the bike. Ride the **** out of it!

I'd say use some of the money you saved & buy storage for your shoes. 

Edit: Oh, and take those reflectors off the wheels.


----------



## jarviz (May 15, 2013)

how do you tell it's a 2000?


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

2001

Gary Fisher 2001 Marlin Hardtail Bike Reviews

Catalogues | Gary Fisher Archive | Retrobike


----------



## jarviz (May 15, 2013)

Finch Platte said:


> I'd say you got a pretty good deal. The Deore XT shifting stuff is very sturdy, I've used their stuff for years on one of my bikes, and even though bits fall off, they still work great. It's got a riser bar, points in my book.
> 
> The fork's a little meh, the tires are a little skinny/street-y and the brakes aren't disc, but I still think you will be happy with the bike. Ride the **** out of it!
> 
> ...


haha I'm prob gonna spend that money and upgrade the fork first. =D


----------



## jarviz (May 15, 2013)

cobba said:


> 2001
> 
> Gary Fisher 2001 Marlin Hardtail Bike Reviews
> 
> Catalogues | Gary Fisher Archive | Retrobike


Is there a reason the sticker on the frame says 97-99 then?


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

jarviz said:


> Is there a reason the sticker on the frame says 97-99 then?


1997 & 1999 - Paola Pezzo

1999 - Michael Rasmussen

Team Gary Fisher 1997
Gary Fisher - Saab 1999


----------



## Hafiz (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey, Im new here. I do have the exact same bicycle as yours but with a stock set up. I need help in changing the BB. Its a shimano BB CT92 which comes with a front deurailluer mount attached to the BB. Any idea on the type of BB i should use to replace the old ones?


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

To the OP: Do you like it? If yes, then it is a good bike. I notice it has a few XT parts. That is nice

End of thread.


----------



## Aaroncgray (Sep 17, 2014)

The Gary Fisher Collection seat tube graphic is a reminder that Trek have a lot of 29er experience. It pays off in chassis design subtleties. The Fisher G2 geometry has a long top tube, shortish stem and a fork offset that makes slow speed handling more lively than is typical on a 29er, without losing high speed stability. So you got a good bike for best riding. All the best!


----------

